# Same old same old,... :)



## Silvan (Mar 4, 2016)

I was doing some plant maintenance and decided to take some pictures.
Nothing new here. But always nice to see an update on plants and some
colours for this end of another depressing winter.

Group :







Cirila Alca:






update on March 13











Suzanne Decker:











Mem. Brent Nelson:






Wössen (a bit blurry.Sorry) :






Nicholle Tower:






a side by side shot with Nicholle Tower (left) and Eric Young on the right. (darkest flower yet on my EY).






And finally, my little flower on my Paph. vietnamense and my Liberty Taiwan in bud:






Update on March 13






Update on March 20th
Paph. Liberty Taiwan and Paph. vietnamense











Enjoy


----------



## troy (Mar 4, 2016)

Excellent!!!!!! Thanks for posting!!!


----------



## eOrchids (Mar 4, 2016)

Stunning display!


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 4, 2016)

Oh yes, I like that a lot!!!! Many reddish phrags with a viet !! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Mar 4, 2016)

Nice. I'm so mad i didn't get the flask of Mem. Brent Nelson. 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Silvan (Mar 4, 2016)

Thanks guys!



NYEric said:


> Nice. I'm so mad i didn't get the flask of Mem. Brent Nelson.
> Thanks for sharing



oke:
We need to see more of this cross that's for sure.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 4, 2016)

Hmmmmmmm, I may need to come up with something irresistible to trade! :evil:


----------



## Silvan (Mar 4, 2016)

NYEric said:


> Hmmmmmmm, I may need to come up with something irresistible to trade! :evil:



Well, your name is already on it for a division. Don't forget that I also have an Apollo for you. But I'll grow that one 1-2 years. It's been a slow grower. 

Well, a division of your Paph. Conkoloco would be nice  Or if you ever get your hands on a Phrag. anguloi, I'd be interested in buying one


----------



## NYEric (Mar 4, 2016)

OK. I will check to see what is divisible and on the anguloi.


----------



## Silvan (Mar 4, 2016)

gee thanks Eric! I was partially kidding. I like giving orchids without trading with anything.


----------



## eteson (Mar 4, 2016)

Mem Brent Nelson is just incredible!...


----------



## trdyl (Mar 4, 2016)

Beautiful group!

Interesting flower variation on your Suzanne Decker. Or is one just older than the other?


----------



## Silvan (Mar 4, 2016)

trdyl said:


> Beautiful group!
> 
> Interesting flower variation on your Suzanne Decker. Or is one just older than the other?



The flower I'm holding started to open yesterday. It's 13cm NS and the other one has been open for a few days now with a NS of 14cm. So, I guess the "smaller" one will grow some more and look like the other one.


----------



## Silvan (Mar 4, 2016)

eteson said:


> Mem Brent Nelson is just incredible!...



well, I find it too crowded..  kidding!!! The flowers also lasts for a very long time.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 4, 2016)

eteson said:


> Mem Brent Nelson is just incredible!...



I second.

I did a search of Mem. Brent Nelson on ST, and it's interesting to see how the color saturation has improved on your plant Silvan from past blooming. And of course it's holding multiple blooms. How many spikes?


----------



## Silvan (Mar 4, 2016)

Linus_Cello said:


> I second.
> 
> I did a search of Mem. Brent Nelson on ST, and it's interesting to see how the color saturation has improved on your plant Silvan from past blooming. And of course it's holding multiple blooms. How many spikes?



If I remember corectly it bloomed during the summer last year. So, I suppose that the low temps right now helps making the colours POP! 
Five flowers on a single spike.


----------



## phraggy (Mar 4, 2016)

I agree that the Brent Nelson is a terrific Phrag --- never heard of one in this part of the world.
Lovely show of great blooms,

Ed


----------



## Silvan (Mar 4, 2016)

phraggy said:


> I agree that the Brent Nelson is a terrific Phrag --- never heard of one in this part of the world.
> Lovely show of great blooms,
> 
> Ed



Thanks Ed. The cross was made by a fellow Canadian slippertalker : Phrag_guy (Russell).
So it was in limited quantities.


----------



## abax (Mar 5, 2016)

Well, the sight of all those lovely Phrags. certainly cheered
up my dreary winter day. Thank you.


----------



## Justin (Mar 5, 2016)

REALLY Beautiful group! Looks like the viet has a new growth? The flowering growth is either on its way out or a little pale. They can be difficult but I am having better luck with them these days.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 5, 2016)

a lovely collection


----------



## MaryPientka (Mar 5, 2016)

Beautiful!


----------



## slippery (Mar 5, 2016)

Beautiful all! Please consider sending them to Chicago for
next weekend's orchid show at Chicago Botanic Garden.
They would look stunning in my display. Jerry


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 5, 2016)

Very nice ty


Elmer Nj


----------



## eteson (Mar 5, 2016)

Please put my name also in the MBN lablel for a divission. I do not mind to wait 5 or 6 years.


----------



## Silvan (Mar 5, 2016)

Justin said:


> REALLY Beautiful group! Looks like the viet has a new growth? The flowering growth is either on its way out or a little pale. They can be difficult but I am having better luck with them these days.



The flower was starting to open. I thought it looked cute. It never was a really good quality flower, but I grew attached to it.  It had three new growths, but two of them died during winter and that last one is struggling. Not sure if my plant will survive much longer. 

Today:


----------



## Justin (Mar 5, 2016)

I have killed several. At least you get to enjoy the flower. These don't have to be the best quality...every one is interesting.


----------



## Silvan (Mar 5, 2016)

eteson said:


> Please put my name also in the MBN lablel for a divission. I do not mind to wait 5 or 6 years.



Just did.  Let's hope that the double shot of longifolium this cross has will
kick in and grow more than one growth at a time. Otherwise, it might take
awhile for this plant to be divisible.


----------



## eaborne (Mar 7, 2016)

Fabulous!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 7, 2016)

Wow -- happy Phrags!


----------



## Kawarthapine (Mar 12, 2016)

Very nice!

What a great harbinger of spring.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ThienNgo Le (Oct 27, 2016)

Woa, my heart is beating hard right now. Please put my name to the wait list for Suzanne Decker division.
Thank you
ThienNgo Le


----------



## NYEric (Oct 27, 2016)

You can buy them from Piping Rock.


----------



## Silvan (Oct 27, 2016)

ThienNgo Le said:


> Woa, my heart is beating hard right now. Please put my name to the wait list for Suzanne Decker division.
> Thank you
> ThienNgo Le



I'm in Canada 
Like Eric said, Piping rock orchids sells that cross and that is where I bought mine. 
Suzanne Decker seem to be the most stable cross yet. You get the most intense colouring under cool temperature, though. But it's always a gorgeous flower.
My favorite cross.


----------

